# Hurricane victims with pet rats!



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Firstly I would like too send my condolences too you all that have affected by this storm. Most of you all do not have power,but if you do and have friends that don't please let them know if you cannot care for your pet rats at this time giving the fact and state of things we have fosters that are willing too care for your rat until things get a bit better for you. Also note that if you have lost your pet rat please PM with description and picture of the rat we will post them all over our social media networks as if you need transport them too safer area we have a rat train state wide willing too help you! Please PM me for further details we will do our best! I understand most roads are closed going in and out of cities,but again we will do what we can with the little means we have. Please pass this along!


----------

